# Cannondale Supersix Tire Clearance



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi, I have a 2011 supersix and want to know if anyone here has used 700x25 25c tires on one? I want to buy a wider set of tires but dont know if they fit.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

I got the Michelin Optimum (front and rear) 25c tires and they fit...barely. This is basically the largest tire this frame can accomodate.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Measurements*



sneakyracer said:


> Hi, I have a 2011 supersix and want to know if anyone here has used 700x25 25c tires on one? I want to buy a wider set of tires but dont know if they fit.


Measure the actual width of the tire you have now. The amount of vertical clearance between the top of the tire and the brake bridge or fork crown is how much bigger you can go. For example, if your current tires measure 23 mm in width, then to fit a "real" 25 mm tire you would need a minimum of 2 mm clearance from the tire to the frame/fork. The problem of course is that not all tires are the size advertised, and of course if you mount a tire on a wider rim that will lower the vertical profile while widening the tire. If you only have 3 mm clearance right now, then it would be pretty sketchy to make a 25 fit - with 1 mm of clearance things like small stones, leaves, etc. could get jammed in the space. If you go with a "smaller" 25 mm tire, then what would be the point - it wouldn't be hardly any bigger than your 23s.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Kerry Irons said:


> Measure the actual width of the tire you have now. The amount of vertical clearance between the top of the tire and the brake bridge or fork crown is how much bigger you can go. For example, if your current tires measure 23 mm in width, then to fit a "real" 25 mm tire you would need a minimum of 2 mm clearance from the tire to the frame/fork. The problem of course is that not all tires are the size advertised, and of course if you mount a tire on a wider rim that will lower the vertical profile while widening the tire. If you only have 3 mm clearance right now, then it would be pretty sketchy to make a 25 fit - with 1 mm of clearance things like small stones, leaves, etc. could get jammed in the space. If you go with a "smaller" 25 mm tire, then what would be the point - it wouldn't be hardly any bigger than your 23s.


Don't get me wrong, Kerry, I'm generally in awe of your knowledge of all things cycling... but this response is about as convoluted a one as I've seen. 

OP, if you aren't able to get enough real world responses from folks with the same frame, I suggest you buy a set of tires and keep the receipt. Mount them up and look at the clearance first-hand (before you ride them). If it's less than a mm or so, return the tires. JMHO.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Opus51569 said:


> Don't get me wrong, Kerry, I'm generally in awe of your knowledge of all things cycling... but this response is about as convoluted a one as I've seen.
> 
> OP, if you aren't able to get enough real world responses from folks with the same frame, I suggest you buy a set of tires and keep the receipt. Mount them up and look at the clearance first-hand (before you ride them). If it's less than a mm or so, return the tires. JMHO.


Good advice. I'd go with this suggestion. Easy to accomplish and really the best way to really know.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I run 25mm GP4000's on my supersix.. they fit with plenty of clearance. Might be able to go a bit bigger in a pinch.


----------



## grodo (Aug 1, 2007)

*I tried to stuff fat tires...*

2010 Supersix HiMod - I can fit Michelin ProRace2 700x25 (which are pretty fat, and actually measure 26 wide)

These fit and work fine, but clearance is tight. I'd recommend keeping a small spoke wrench in your seatbag - if your front wheel is knocked out of true you could be rubbing the front fork. 

I've also used the older Specialized 23/25 'Roubaix' tires (which actually measure more like 27s). Really pushing the limit here, and if the road was wet enough to cause the tires to pick up gravel, you'd hear it rubbing the forks. 

So, like most current carbon race bikes, 25s are really the limit. This was my only disappointment with my SuperSix.


----------

